# Ayuda con Domótica vía IPV6



## jaimbox (Ene 12, 2011)

Hola a todos, estoy ahorita montándome en mi proyecto de grado, y necesito diseñar un Sistema para  el control de iluminación de una residencia, el punto es que cada dispositivo (bombilla, led o luz) sea controlado vía ethernet maneje protocolo IPV6, osea es asignarle a cada dispositivo una IP de tal manera que a través del software me permita controlarlo, apagarlo y encenderlo.

Me gustaria que me orietaran al respecto como puedo yo realizar esto, he leido por ahi acerca del ENC28J60, pero ahora como se haria para conectar cierta cantidad de dispositivos a un computador q me permita su manejo, lo q mas se me viene a la mente es con un Switch pero no se, gracias por su atención y ayuda...


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 12, 2011)

Y como servir te serviria. No lo veo practico cuando tenes varios puntos para encender en un mismo ambiente, imaginate que necesitas un puerto ethernet por cada dispositivo de control. Tenes que tener una red estructurada por toda la casa!

Te sirve tanto un switch como un router o combinacion de ambos. El protocolo es TCP/IP (IPV6 es otra cosa)

A mi entender preferiria mas utilizar inteligencia distribuida es decir un modulo que con un solo puerto tenga tantas entradas y salidas de control. Por software mandas la orden al dispositivo y luego al puerto del dispositivo. Una instalacion mas sintetica. busca en el foro x10 que hay mucha info al respecto


----------



## jaimbox (Ene 12, 2011)

Gracias por tu atención...IPV6 es un protocolo de Internet que reemplaza al IPV4, y la idea de implementar esto es ver cada dispositivo como nodos de una red, permitiendo así la interacción con el mismo, y no limitando al software para futuros dispositivos a conectar... imagínate una red local limitada solo a X dispositivos, no seriviría de nada la idea es crear un sistema integrado para N números de dispositivos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 12, 2011)

El problema de tu propuesta es que tenes que encontrar el soft del stack IP v6 para aplicarlo en un microcontrolador (tal vez está disponible...no sé) que reciba los camndos y opere en conscuencia.
De todas formas, la idea es muy buena y es a lo que se tiende en la actualidad en grandes edificios, donde el cableado estructurado es la de uso común...y ni decir la inteligencia que podés poner en cada extremo del enlace...

Si encontrás el stack IP v6 para algún micro, entonces va a ser fácil hacerlo...en caso contrario usá el IP v4...no hay ninguna diferencia en el diseño de la amplicación.


----------



## jaimbox (Ene 12, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> El problema de tu propuesta es que tenes que encontrar el soft del stack IP v6 para aplicarlo en un microcontrolador (tal vez está disponible...no sé) que reciba los camndos y opere en conscuencia.
> De todas formas, la idea es muy buena y es a lo que se tiende en la actualidad en grandes edificios, donde el cableado estructurado es la de uso común...y ni decir la inteligencia que podés poner en cada extremo del enlace...
> 
> Si encontrás el stack IP v6 para algún micro, entonces va a ser fácil hacerlo...en caso contrario usá el IP v4...no hay ninguna diferencia en el diseño de la amplicación.



Ok entiendo, ahora supongac q trabajemos con el IPV4 q esta mas a la mano, cuales serian los componentes que utilizaría en cada dispositivo por ejemplo para el manejo de una bombilla que me permita tener una IP propia con que controlador o PIC trabajaria que recomiendan; y bueno a partir d ese ya los demas serian mas fáciles. Gracias...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 12, 2011)

jaimbox dijo:


> Ok entiendo, ahora supongac q trabajemos con el IPV4 q esta mas a la mano, cuales serian los componentes que utilizaría en cada dispositivo por ejemplo para el manejo de una bombilla que me permita tener una IP propia con que controlador o PIC trabajaria que recomiendan; y bueno a partir d ese ya los demas serian mas fáciles. Gracias...


Dispositivos hay varios, y vas a tener que buscar que es lo que podés conseguir en donde vives. El ENC28J60 que mencionaste es muy bueno, pero tal vez sea demasiado para lo que vos quieres. EN este momento no recuerdo el código, pero vienen ya listos unos conectores RJ45 con el chip de control Ethernet incorporado y salida SPI o I2C...y no son costosos, pero claro, para encender una luz, cualquier cosa es mucho dinero . A esto hay que sumarle un microcontrolador PIC y la capacidad de encender y apagar varias luces, para minimizar costos.
La IP la debe conseguir vía DHCP, con lo que te olvidas de estar anotando y recordando direcciones difíciles de cambiar, y un servidor DHCP está presente en cualquier red medianamente razonable...incluso la de una casa


----------



## Beamspot (Ene 18, 2011)

Je, je. Sin cableado estructurado hay disponible el 6LowPAN para los controladores RF de Atmel. Compatible IPv6, sin instalación, con todo el código disponible, y con el HW hecho.

Sólo busca el RAVEN de Atmel, BitCloud y sigue los links.


----------

